

Surveying 1000 APIs - Think APIs are for Tech Startups Only? Think Again - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/06/surveying-1000-apis-think-apis-are-for-startups-only-think-again/

======
hpique
The same author recently presented at Gluecon about the future of APIs. The
presentation can be found here and is an interesting read:
[http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/06/05/reaching-a-
millio...](http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/06/05/reaching-a-million-apis-
and-what-to-do-when-we-get-there/)

------
plunchete
Is great to see a lot of companies releasing APIs but if even better as a
developer start a project and being able to easily use external services and
even integrate your app with bigger services. Imagine creating an e-commerce
an integrating your catalog with stuff from macys, amazon, etc.

~~~
njyx
I think this will end up happening - Amazon already lets you suck out it's
catalogue and push affiliate sales back to it. You could likely build very
sophisticated niche virtual retail sites if all the bricks and motar data was
there also.

Interestingly in the survey the number of ecommerce APIs was actually a lot
lower than we thought it would be. This might be a blip in this "generation"
of APIs, or that it's simply hard to do still.

~~~
plunchete
Amazon has a great vision, others are just afraid about people "stealing"
their content. Probably companies need to be educated in this area

~~~
njyx
I guess the model needs to be right so everybody along the way gets paid, then
people may step up.

------
sgt101
I think that Twitter has absorbed some of the long tail - it's pretty easy to
use a twitter account as a proxy for read and write commands for a low scale
device or web site, of course you can't make it a chargeable interaction!

~~~
njyx
Pretty interesting way to think of twitter - kind of a message bus.

~~~
apievangelist
Its an information network for humans and otherwise. Its simplicity +
#hashtags makes work well for distributed messaging.

------
dzekyl
Glad to see the takeup of APIs by the public sector. Will be interesting to
watch whether emerging API management solutions can help the open data
movement by enabling smarter ways of accessing government data.

~~~
njyx
The US definitely seems to be leading here - makes more sense to open data
than to try to provide more and more different UIs that people need (iPhone,
Android, ...). Of the APIs on programmable web in that period almost all were
US, a couple were UK and a couple we Canadian.

Further back in time there are other countries also though - and a lot of the
Scientific APIs were European.

------
Oulrij
Very interesting analysis and segmentation of APIs! I am just wondering which
factor has been so the most prominent for not having the long tail represented
(or badly)?

------
fidnie
"The long tail is still missing in action" - plug&play arriving onto the API
scene is going to change that fast.

~~~
sgrove
What is plug&play? Is it a concept similar to Microsoft's driver system, or is
it a startup, or is it a standard for API designers?

~~~
njyx
I'd say platforms like stackmob which create mobile APIs + wordpress, drupal
etc. which make it easy to add an API to those + then platforms like 3scale,
mashery etc. which help manage access.

------
chesh
We need more hard data like this on the API ecosystem. ProgrammbleWeb is a
great source.

~~~
apievangelist
agreed there is not enough metrics on what is out there, where the
opportunities are? I know John and the team @ PW is working hard to track on
all of this, but its good to see more detail get pulled from someone external.

If anyone else wants to help slice and dice and make sense of it all,
ProgrammableWeb has an API....

~~~
njyx
Yep - here: <http://www.programmableweb.com/api/programmableweb>

------
terpin
1000APIs is a small sample size.

~~~
njyx
Yes, agreed - but the total number of APIs listed is a little over 6000, so
it's a reasonable sample to some extent. There are a lot more APIs out there
which aren't public / listed - so it's hard to account for those.

------
constion97
Great analisys!

